# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Máy laser mini sản xuất tại Việt Nam

## nhatduyxp

Chào các bác trong diễn đàn.
Em xin chia sẻ dự án máy laser mini mà em đã thực hiện.
Với chủ trương đơn giản, dễ sử dụng, sản xuất trong nước.
Đầu tiên là bản thiết kế con máy của em.

Gia công khung.

Thiết kế mạch.

Gia công mạch in.

Lập trình fimware.

Lập trình phần mềm.

Máy hoàn chỉnh.

Dự án em vẫn đang tiếp tục phát triển, hy vọng nhận đc sự góp ý của anh em trong diễn đàn.
Cám ơn tất cả anh em.

----------

CKD, cnclaivung, conga, daomanh_hung, Gamo, huanpt, ka_ka_lot, kimtan, Matkt, MINHAT, Mr.L, solero, Tuanlm

----------


## nhatduyxp

Máy có thêm chức năng khắc ảnh trực tiếp không qua phần mềm trung gian.

----------

CKD, kametoco, solero

----------


## nhatduyxp



----------


## nhatduyxp



----------


## nhatduyxp



----------


## nhatduyxp

Phần mềm em đã khắc phục hiện tượng khắc có gạch xọc khi chia ảnh. Những bạn nào sử dụng sản phẩm của mình thì có thể vào trang chủ của mình để tải về nhé.
http://maykhachinh.com/huong-dan-ho-...aser-v1-1.html

----------


## nhatduyxp

Video test phần mềm mới. Tốc độ tăng cao, thời gian khắc giảm khá nhiều so với phiên bản cũ

----------

Trần Hoàng Nam, Tuanlm

----------


## nhatduyxp

Viết đối với mình là một cực hình. Sau bao nhiêu hôm cũng cho ra được tài liệu hướng dẫn sử dụng máy khắc laser. Anh em tham khảo nhé.
http://maykhachinh.com/huong-dan-ho-...aser-mini.html

----------


## khinentienphat

rất cám ơn bạn về tài liệu

----------


## vinh2002hanoi@gmail.com

Tôi muốn liên hệ với bạn nhatduyxp để hợp tác làm ăn
Mong được hồi âm
Xin cám ơn

----------


## hoahong102

khắc thế này giờ bạn nên nghiên cứu glavo thử xem, tốc độ cao hơn nhiều lần, giá giờ cũng tương đối rẻ rồi

----------


## cnclaser

> khắc thế này giờ bạn nên nghiên cứu glavo thử xem, tốc độ cao hơn nhiều lần, giá giờ cũng tương đối rẻ rồi


Cái này là khắc laser trên da hả bác? sao e ko thấy laser đâu bác nhể  :Smile:

----------

